# Reference Books



## MiaDrive (Jan 18, 2007)

In another post I said I would post the references I used for the AM and ECC depth, so here it is:

Art of Electronics (Horowitz and Hill)

NEC 2005

EERM

Logic Design Book (College)

General Electrical Engineering Book (College)

Schaum's Feedback and Control Systems (2nd Ed.)

Schaum's Analog and digital Communications (2nd Ed.)

System Dynamics (Ogata)

Modern Control Engineering (Ogata)

Kaplan, "the other board", and NCEES sample exams

The Computer Science and Engineering Handbook (Tucker)

I had a few others but these were the ones I mainly used for studying along with my Test Masters notes and misc. information that I printed out and added to my Test Masters notes.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2007)

I love that skit from SNL ... it needs more cowbell !!

Christopher Walken =






JR


----------



## MiaDrive (Jan 19, 2007)

"Guess what? I got a fever! And the only prescription.. is more cowbell" :BS:

I kind of like the skit as well :th_rockon:


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2007)

It looks like the cowbell is catching on .....

Cowbell T-Shirt



JR


----------



## singlespeed (Jan 21, 2007)

My List (in order of usefulness)

"the other board" EERM

Schaum's Basic Circuit Analysis (2nd Ed.)

NCEES Sample Exams (both PE and FE)

"the other board" Sample Exams

"the other board" Six Minute Solutions (2nd Ed.)

Schaum's Feedback and Control Systems (2nd Ed.)

Schaum's Basic Electrical Engineering (2nd Ed.)


----------

